# Roux Megaminx :3



## waffle=ijm (Jul 18, 2010)

Er. Somewhat. Inspired by Thom and his Gigacage solve.



Spoiler



Scrambled Megaminx!





Okay...lets see how I'm gonna do this.





Spoiler



K, I'mma do a first block...




TBH, after I did this, I realized how long this will take.





Spoiler



O right, Roux. second block...




Then, I get lost here some more....





Spoiler



How about expanding the blocks?




okay...this is getting hard





Spoiler



Other side next I guess.




Osht. I never finished the block...oh well. it can't get any harder...right?





Spoiler



Wrong...well not really but still. I decided to solve the corners on top of the blocks and the pieces that go in between them.







Then I realized I had to do the middle...****...





Spoiler



I decided to solve the corners of everything else. Thanks Comms. 







Hey This is pretty easy...<3 Comms





Spoiler



nom nom nom edges




Wow. almost YEAH!





Spoiler



SOOOOO CLOSE!









Spoiler



**** YEAH! DONE!




Time to get some food.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jul 18, 2010)

Great; another reason for hating myself for not learning Roux :fp


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jul 18, 2010)

WOW! awsome!


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Jul 18, 2010)

Sweet!!!I gonna try it!


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 18, 2010)

rouxgaminx


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jul 18, 2010)

Do you think you could make a tutorial?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 18, 2010)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Do you think you could make a tutorial?



It's purely intuitive though. I hardly used any algs that I am familiar with.


----------



## Shiv3r (Jul 6, 2016)

does this have any merit as a speedsolving method?


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 7, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> does this have any merit as a speedsolving method?


No.


----------



## Shiv3r (Jul 7, 2016)

what if I dont want to solve with a fridrich-like method?
if I did, I would want to engineer it so I would get a 100% chance of LL skip.


----------



## Teoidus (Jul 7, 2016)

Then just do something petrus-y: build blocks, keep expanding until you can only turn two faces without breaking block, orient edges, solve.

(Also, this is an absurdly large necrobump)


----------



## Shiv3r (Jul 7, 2016)

Teoidus said:


> Then just do something petrus-y: build blocks, keep expanding until you can only turn two faces without breaking block, orient edges, solve.
> 
> (Also, this is an absurdly large necrobump)


I was thinking of something like this:
EO during F2L
force a LL skip during S2L.

and for F2L/S2L without LL skip, I would figure out how to multislot pairs so theres only 4 pairs per layer(Not 8), as in 3x3 F2L.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jul 7, 2016)

You could expand 4Chan's ZZ-CT to mega. Not sure how many algs that would be though. Might be better than full mega OLL and mega PLL


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 19, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> You could expand 4Chan's ZZ-CT to mega. Not sure how many algs that would be though. Might be better than full mega OLL and mega PLL



Mega TSLE is 293 cases, which isn't too bad (relatively speaking). Mega TTLL is 3031 cases, which is sort of getting outside the realms of practicality.


----------



## Shiv3r (Jul 19, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> Mega TSLE is 293 cases, which isn't too bad (relatively speaking). Mega TTLL is 3031 cases, which is sort of getting outside the realms of practicality.


I was going to suggest phasing then realized that there are 5 sides.


----------

